# Tim Horton's donuts in NYC



## noose4

hey Canada you win!!!! Tim Horton's kicks Dunkin Donuts ass!!!! and I am one of the few that buy these donuts that actually knows who Tim Horton was.


----------



## noose4

Tim Hortons Invades NYC - Gothamist



> It's Timbit time: After last week's announcement from fast food chain Riese Restaurants that it would convert its Dunkin Donuts franchises into Tim Hortons locations, there were collective cheers from Canadians (and those familiar with the mostly north-of-the-border chain) and a little confusion from DD devotees. According to a press release, nine of its ten Manhattan locations are opening today; two others are opening in Brooklyn (full list of locations after the jump). Tim Hortons considers its new NYC presence in its cap and wants to take the Big Apple by storm; COO David Clanachan said, "New Yorkers are savvy customers, they understand good value and quality. We are focused on earning the loyalty of New Yorkers and adding them to the millions of people who make Tim Hortons their daily stop for breakfast, lunch and snack times."


----------



## Sarah G

noose4 said:


> Tim Hortons Invades NYC - Gothamist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Timbit time: After last week's announcement from fast food chain Riese Restaurants that it would convert its Dunkin Donuts franchises into Tim Hortons locations, there were collective cheers from Canadians (and those familiar with the mostly north-of-the-border chain) and a little confusion from DD devotees. According to a press release, nine of its ten Manhattan locations are opening today; two others are opening in Brooklyn (full list of locations after the jump). Tim Hortons considers its new NYC presence in its cap and wants to take the Big Apple by storm; COO David Clanachan said, "New Yorkers are savvy customers, they understand good value and quality. We are focused on earning the loyalty of New Yorkers and adding them to the millions of people who make Tim Hortons their daily stop for breakfast, lunch and snack times."
Click to expand...



I hope they're not gonna use the same grease.


----------



## Yurt

tim horton's rocks


----------



## strollingbones

o i beg to differ...i know who tim horton was...a fucking drunk...


----------



## strollingbones

o no one wants to talk about that now do they?  tim horton the drunk


----------



## strollingbones

what else you want to know about horton?  


*realizing that noose has no idea that this will make me madder than hell* lol


----------



## Said1

We're in denial about that, Bones. 

Tim Hortons sucks, no matter which way you dunk it.


----------



## noose4

strollingbones said:


> what else you want to know about horton?
> 
> 
> *realizing that noose has no idea that this will make me madder than hell* lol



Well I  know Tim Horton died in 1974 in a car crash while a player for the Buffalo Sabres(I will assume he was drunk driving)


----------



## jillian

the coffee is still great.


----------



## Si modo

Damn Canuck invasion.  We should have taken them out in 1812.


----------



## Bfgrn

noose4 said:


> hey Canada you win!!!! Tim Horton's kicks Dunkin Donuts ass!!!! and I am one of the few that buy these donuts that actually knows who Tim Horton was.



I remember that horrible night...











Tale of Tim Horton's last ride

If you were born after 1970, the name "Tim Horton" probably makes you think only of doughnuts, "Timbits" and coffee. For those of us who are little bit older, and especially if we loved hockey, we can't hear the name "Tim Horton" without thinking of the great defencemen who led the Toronto Maple Leafs during their glory years in the 1960s to four Stanley Cups.

For those of us with an interest in cars, Horton will always be associated with the exotic De Tomaso Pantera, the car he was driving when he was killed on Feb. 21, 1974. This is the story of Tim Horton's last ride, and the car he was driving.

By 1973, Tim Horton was in the twilight of his hockey career. After winning the Stanley Cup in 1967 the Maple Leafs went into a steady decline due to trades and retirements. After finishing dead last in 1970 the Leafs traded Horton to the New York Rangers. Tim spent one year in the Big Apple before being taken the next year by the Pittsburgh Penguins in their expansion draft. In yet another expansion draft the following year Horton was chosen by the Buffalo Sabres.

Horton, at 43 years of age, was already the second-oldest player in the league (goaltender Gump Worsley was a few months older) and with the growing success of his doughnut shop chain -- it was started in Hamilton in 1964 and was already up to 30 stores -- he was ready to hang up his skates and focus more on business.

It was Buffalo's general manager, Punch Imlach, who convinced Horton to stay on one more year in Buffalo. Imlach had coached Horton and the Leafs during their glory days of the mid-1960s. His new team had plenty of promise, with young players like Gilbert Perrault, Richard Martin and Rene Robert but needed the leadership and maturity of a veteran like Horton.

What cinched the deal to keep Horton on the ice was an unusual signing bonus: Imlach agreed to give him a 1973 De Tomaso Pantera sports car as part of his one-year contract.


- - -

Horton's last game was played in Toronto's Maple Leaf Gardens on Feb. 20, 1974. Though the Sabres lost, and Horton was almost certainly playing with a broken jaw, the result of a deflected slapshot during the previous day's practice, he was still named the game's third star.

While all the other players drove back to Buffalo on the team bus, Horton had special dispensation from Imlach to drive the Pantera alone. Horton knew the route well and often stopped to visit franchises along the way. He had an early morning X-ray appointment for his jaw in Buffalo, that, given the amount of pain he was in, he probably didn't want to miss.

In the early morning hours of Feb. 21 a report came over the Ontario Provincial Police radio of a sports car moving at high speed through the Burlington area along the Queen Elizabeth Way. Another constable, near Vineland, saw a car jet past him, tried to follow but couldn't keep up. He estimated the car was going at least 160 km/h.

Finally, at around 4:30 a.m., news of a terrible accident near Stoney Creek filled the airwaves. While the QEW is a multi-lane expressway, there was a "traffic circle" exit -- a concrete wall that the road goes around -- that Horton and his Pantera failed to make. The Pantera hit an elevated sewer grate and flipped several times, throwing Horton from the vehicle. His body was found almost 60 metres from the crumpled wreck of his beloved Pantera.

No one really knows all the contributing factors that led to Horton's death. There's little doubt that he was taking pain killers for his jaw. And the treacherousness of the interchange where he died was remedied several years later when the traffic circle was removed.

As for the De Tomaso Pantera Horton was driving, though the cars had teething problems not uncommon in new models, there has never been a suggestion that mechanical failure in any way contributed to his death.

Shortly after Horton's death, his wife, Lori, sold the family's interest in the budding restaurant chain to Horton's business partner, Ron Joyce, for $1 million making Joyce the sole owner. Lori tried to overturn the sale in the 1990s but was unsuccessful at trial and in the Court of Appeal.

Joyce, in addition to growing the business into the giant it is today, was careful to ensure that Horton's legacy would live on. In 1974 he established the Tim Horton Children's Foundation in honour of Horton's love for children and his desire to help those less fortunate. This year it has raised more than $7.4 for children's camps and tsunami relief. Tim would be proud.


----------



## jillian

Si modo said:


> Damn Canuck invasion.  We should have taken them out in 1812.



but they're such nice people. and Tim Horton's coffee is so much better than DD. 

not to mention the great sketch comedy they brought us.


----------



## Bfgrn

About The Foundation

The Tim Horton Children's Foundation was established in 1974 by Ron Joyce, Co-Founder of the Tim Hortons chain, to honour Tim Horton's love for children and his desire to help those less fortunate.

The  Foundation is a non-profit, charitable organization committed to providing a fun-filled camp environment for children from economically disadvantaged homes.  Year-round, local children are selected from each of the communities in which a Tim Hortons store operates, giving thousands of children the opportunity to attend one of our camps.

Children living in economically disadvantaged homes often do not have access to supports that develop positive life skills.  With 1 in 6 children across Canada and the United States living in an economically disadvantaged home* , the Tim Horton Children's Foundation provides opportunities for these children to develop into positive, contributing members of their communities.  The Tim Horton Children's Foundation camp experience is designed to give children confidence in their abilities through participation in challenging programs.  They experience pride in their accomplishments as they succeed in attaining their goals, and they gain a positive view of this world and their future in it.

This year the Foundation will serve close to 14,000 children from economically disadvantaged homes.  Together we are truly making a difference.


----------



## Si modo

jillian said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Canuck invasion.  We should have taken them out in 1812.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they're such nice people. and Tim Horton's coffee is so much better than DD.
> 
> not to mention the great sketch comedy they brought us.
Click to expand...

Not a coffee drinker myself, so I trust your informed opinion on that.

If I am going to have a donut, it's going to be a Krispie Kreme, though.


----------



## JW Frogen

I prefer Zen donoughts.

You only eat the hole.


----------



## Bfgrn

Si modo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Canuck invasion.  We should have taken them out in 1812.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they're such nice people. and Tim Horton's coffee is so much better than DD.
> 
> not to mention the great sketch comedy they brought us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a coffee drinker myself, so I trust your informed opinion on that.
> 
> If I am going to have a donut, it's going to be a Krispie Kreme, though.
Click to expand...


Krispie Kreme...why not just eat a big scoop of lard?


----------



## Si modo

Bfgrn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they're such nice people. and Tim Horton's coffee is so much better than DD.
> 
> not to mention the great sketch comedy they brought us.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a coffee drinker myself, so I trust your informed opinion on that.
> 
> If I am going to have a donut, it's going to be a Krispie Kreme, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Krispie Kreme...why not just eat a big scoop of lard?
Click to expand...

  I rarely eat donuts, either.  But, on that rare occasion, I like their glazed ones.


----------



## Bfgrn

Si modo said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a coffee drinker myself, so I trust your informed opinion on that.
> 
> If I am going to have a donut, it's going to be a Krispie Kreme, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krispie Kreme...why not just eat a big scoop of lard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rarely eat donuts, either.  But, on that rare occasion, I like their glazed ones.
Click to expand...


I have a cast iron stomach, but one Krispy Kreme glazed doughnut gives me heartburn...it tastes like either they didn't cook it long enough or they injected lard into the dough...






Personally, I like bagels...Horton's or DD everything bagel, toasted w/cream cheese


----------



## Si modo

Bfgrn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Krispie Kreme...why not just eat a big scoop of lard?
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely eat donuts, either.  But, on that rare occasion, I like their glazed ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a cast iron stomach, but one Krispy Kreme glazed doughnut gives me heartburn...it tastes like either they didn't cook it long enough or they injected lard into the dough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I like bagels...Horton's or DD everything bagel, toasted w/cream cheese
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'd take a bagel over a donut any day, too.


----------



## Bfgrn

A Tim Horton's gift card is a nice gift for casual friends & associates etc...

It's a pre-paid reloadable cash card you can use to pay for purchases. The card replaced a paper gift certificate they used to offer...


----------



## Said1

Si modo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Canuck invasion.  We should have taken them out in 1812.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they're such nice people. and Tim Horton's coffee is so much better than DD.
> 
> not to mention the great sketch comedy they brought us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a coffee drinker myself, so I trust your informed opinion on that.
> 
> If I am going to have a donut, it's going to be a Krispie Kreme, though.
Click to expand...


You'd trust HER opinion over mine, a Canadian!! Pffft.


----------

